# how to tune the system for the heavy traffic?



## liseten1001 (Apr 6, 2011)

My FreeBSD is  7.3-RELEASE FreeBSD. I found it has slight packetloss.

ping test:

```
23 packets transmitted, 22 packets received, 4.3% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 0.073/0.521/1.952/0.521 ms
```
 
*netstat 1*:
  there is a lot of input error in *netstat 1* result:

```
% netstat 1
            input        (Total)           output
   packets  errs      bytes    packets  errs      bytes colls
     27839  3336    1807953      31722     0    6226471     0
     29596  2122    1903013      34289     0    6729220     0
     24747  2251    1600582      17843     0    3094079     0
     15358     0    1004995      15942     0    3810051     0
      4743     0     337459      11260     0    2147868     0
      9534     0     629656       3890     0     411055     0
     15024     0    1019820      22629     0    9454034     0
     25099   191    1654160      22364     0    5319211     0
     13175   358     874315      18197     0    6062716     0
     25506  1785    1651455      33867     0   10503736     0
     33319  3029    2137120      31391     0    6423544     0
     29830   597    1915300      33235     0    6198883     0
```

    My question is how to tune the system for the heavy traffic?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2011)

First find out where the errors come from. Check the cable, replace it. Check your switch, try a different port. Check the speed/duplex settings, etc.

Once the errors are mostly gone read tuning(7).


----------



## liseten1001 (Apr 6, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> First find out where the errors come from. Check the cable, replace it. Check your switch, try a different port. Check the speed/duplex settings, etc.
> 
> Once the errors are mostly gone read tuning(7).



Thank you for your reply.

Does the input error is only caused by physical device (the cable,the switch etc),not the system ?

it seems the input error only occurs when the traffic is very heavy.When the server is not busy everying is ok.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm leaning towards the switch or some other upstream device.


----------

